# Statutory Declaration - who can witness/countersign



## Decani (16 Mar 2007)

I need to have a statutory declaration drawn up and was wondering if a commissioner for oaths is sufficient for my needs? Or if anyone can tell me who else can do the job (e.g. garda, priest, bank manager, etc.) that would also be helpful.


----------



## ACA (17 Mar 2007)

A solicitor can do this for you, minimal fuss - had it done recently myself to get my daughters 2nd passport, (long story!) Don't know the cost as my brief is a fantastic woman and didn't charge me!


----------



## HollyOlly (17 Mar 2007)

A commissioner for oaths or practising solicitor must do this for you. Make sure you bring identification with you if the solicitor doesnt know you. The cost is €10 per signature and if there are any exhibits with it that need to be witnessed it will cost an extra €2 per exhibit.


----------

